# Thinking about a Rewards Trip from Buffalo to Florida.........



## Mike S. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is that one zone or two? The zone map breaks up the country into 3 zones, as I'm sure everyone knows. I figured staying in the "east" zone would allow me to travel pretty far on a rewards ticket. However, Buffalo is lumped into the "northeast" zone that is a subsection of the "East". I wonder if it is one or two zones to Florida?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a one zone award from Buffalo to Florida.


----------

